# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  rendering vs bagging

## mhills

Hi, 
I am a real novice. What is the difference between cement rendering and bagging of an exterior wall? Are the costs different?   
We have a brick house that we want to render/bag on the exterior.

----------


## dazzler

I think the difference is that rendering is put on with a float and looks real smooth and neat and bagging is but on with a hessian bag or something and is rough and ready. 
From what Ive heard rendering is about 3 times the price of bagging but is the IN look at the moment. 
Just paint it mission brown, thats gotta come back into vogue sooner or later :Tongue:   
cheers 
dazzler

----------


## mhills

Thanks for the quick reply! 
We are renovating a 1963 Petitt and Sevitt designed home, so we have plenty of mission brown already - hence the desire to render! We're in the bush in Sydney and think the render would blend in nicely with the surrounds.  :Smilie:

----------


## Terry1

Hello mhills,
               I think you'll find that cement rendering is alot more expensive than cement bagging as the process,(applying,screeding off,trowelling off etc ) is much more involved .In my area it will cost you about $30sq mtr.Cement bagging used to be applied mainly with a hesssion bag or sponge but these days we often use a soft nylon broom and you can get it on the wall and finished pretty quickly.Putting coloured oxide into the mix is also very popular these days with the Tuscan style colours the pick of these.I think bagging would be in the skill range of quite a few handyman but cement rendering maybe not.

----------


## Skew ChiDAMN!!

Or another way of looking at it: rendering is to bagging what tiling is to painting. 
One's adding a layer, the other's really just a quick coat.

----------


## Metal Head

Hi, 
We had both done on the same wall. The bagging cost $200 whilst the rendering cost $700. Although it was far more expensive the rendered finish was far superior.  
There is a product that Dulux do that can be rollered (with a special roller) on but it doesn't come cheap. It will (the cost) depends on whether you want to do the task yourself your not :Wink: .

----------


## Cobber

Metal Head - do you know this Dulux product? 
cheers 
Cobber

----------


## scooter

Cobber, the Dulux product is available in a few different textures, and a special roller is used to get it on the surface, then it is floated with a metal/wooden/plastic float to finish.  *Very* expensive option, but appealling to people who want something premixed. I think it can be tinted to colour as well. 
The most textured type is called Full Cover Texture (from memory), and 3 coats of this one can fully cover raked brick joints.  
Cheers..................Sean

----------


## Cobber

Thanks Scooter. 
I want to render a couple of box window frames which will probably have blue board or cement sheeting.   
I am after something thats easy to apply an not too expensive?  Is this the right product do you think?  I might ask the Dulux guys tomorrow. 
cheers 
Cobber

----------


## Pulse

Hi Cobber, there are a whole series of coatings to cover blueboard. Texture coatings have become hugely popular. Some names are: 
Rockcote
Dulux Acratex
Duram Duramax (available on Tradeconnect.com.au)
Wattyl Granosite
Taubmans Moroka
Haymes Rendertex 
They are all acrylics and most are not encouraged for DIY use and applicators need to do training courses for accreditation. Dulux Full cover texture seems to be a DIY version. Have a look at some of the other products, if you can get them they may be cheaper than the dulux full cover texture. 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Cobber

Thanks Pulse 
Cobber

----------


## bresmith

I'd have a closer look at Dulux full cover texture.  I did an internal wall at my place in medium cover texture and it cost $10 a square metre to do the 2 coats required.  Full cover texture completely fills in all the mortar joints but you use twice and much as medium cover texture so about $20 a square metre.  This is cheaper than Terry said rendering was at $30 sq metre.  You can also get it tinted to pretty much any colour you want so you don't need to paint over it later.  It would take quite a bit longer to do than getting it rendered but definately gives a rendered look and texture.  The dulux website has videos and note on how to do it. 
Brent :Smilie:

----------

